# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  помогите выловить проблему!

## emoxam

Проблема в следующем, ПРИ ЧТЕНИИ с USB устройства (флешка, зив..) раздается посвистывание со стороны .. справа от процессора (если системник стоящий лицевой стороной к наблюдателю положить на правый бок) т.е. в направлении БП... конкретней выловить не удалётся.. такие же посвистывания наблюдаются во время работы компа.. например примерно через минуту после утренней загрузки (ночью комп был выключен)... или при простое.. 2 часа постоял.. пришел-свистит, начал работать свист потихонечку пропал!
проседает 3.3. вольта до 3.52 (минимум), а вчера так выше 3.2В значение вообще не поднималось, измерялос asus probe, speed fan да впрочем и в биосе это тоже видно..
в играх (C&C3, Colin McRae Dirt, Crysis) происходят следующие глюки..
вдруг останавливается изображение, но звук продолжает идти, потом звук зацикливается с достаточно широким циклом, где-то в секунду, потом зацикливается с минимальным циклом (тут обычно компы перезагружаются) и.. тут его отпускает и понеслась дальше.. 
бывает все заканчивается переходом в 640 нга 480 и 8 цветов и сообещением..

"Драйвер nv4_disp для display устройства \Device\Video0 находится в состоянии бесконечного цикла. Как правило, это связано с проблемой в самом драйвере или при некорректном управлении устройством из данного драйвера. Обратитесь к изготовителю оборудования за обновленной версией драйвера." в этом случае топчу ресет.. ибо выключаться он не собираеться хоть и не висит толком..

в Colin McRae Dirt это происходило исключительно НА МЕНЮ
в остальных двух играх во врмя игры, более систематически случай описать не представляется возможным!
Всё это наблюдается И после:
Увидел что вздулся конденсатор в районе памяти, свозил к мастерам, те перепаяли конденсатор взувшийся и конденстаор стоящий рядом (с 800 на 1000 микрофарад).. компьютер стал гораздо быстрее работать, и наконец то получилось востановить образ акрониса с ZIV !!!

Ах да, и чуть не забыл, я не уверен но мне кажется:
при загрузке винды, перед самым рабочим столом происходит проврка дисков (особенно хорошо это процесс виден с командой /sos в boot.ini) и вот при проверке второго HDD опять слышен свист.. впрочем может это хард так работает.. но все возмождные варианты и симптомы стараюсь расказать...

что делал:
умерли кондеи по моей мнимости кажется из-за плохого БП, купил новый БП.. а точнее корпус Thermaltake Armor Jr. (430V), пробовал и с открытым системником, и с собранным компом на коробке (мамка лежала на своей коробке...), 
и с новым хардом с чистой виндой (До замены кондеев)!
и игрался с планками памяти, и вытаскивал все лишние устройства...
и пробовал другую видюху..потому решил что все же это мать...
гонял тесты и S&M, и testmem, и bitpro, и даже 3dmark.. и ничего.. на них никаких глюков

что кажется мне.. новый БП все таки если меня не сильно накололи с мощностью на этикетке, тут не причем! я готов его проверить, особенно 3.3В знать бы тока какие провода меня интерсуют ?

свист и проседание связанны.. надо найти что за деталь гадит.. и дальше уже думать, 

Мастера радостно взяли 400р за диагностику, задержали работу на сутки.. и.. кажется мне они вообще не смотрели мать, хотя при получении мною куллер свой снимали...

понять бы что происходит с этих игшрах в такие моменты

конфа:
Asus P4P800-X
P4 3.0Ghz
2x512 DDR3200 Samsung
2xHDD Seagate SATA (ST3300620AS (на нем система, и он же сдается мне что свистит), ST3300622AS).. хотя страннопока грузится сама винда свиста нет..  тут бы сделать вывод что свист при обращении ко второму.. но игра стоит на первом же, зачем ей при загрузке второй..
Palit 6800GS (дрова после ошибки скачал драйвер 163.75) глюки остались но хотя бы сообщения не появляеться о "Драйвер nv4_disp для display устройства" до двух ночи гонял в crysis, в итоге устал сам..
Tv Tuner Behold 407
Sb Live 5.1 (ну нравится мне внешяя панелька ))) )

Сами понимаете такую мать уже не купить, а собирать комп заново.. я к сожалению не сплю с дочкой рокфеллера...

собственно вопросы:
на каких проводах у БП мерить 3.3В?
что происходит с моим пепелацом ? и что делать ?

Устал я от этих глюк, и обращаюсь за помощью к вам, выручайте мужики!!!

----------


## emoxam

интересно а какая напруга на дата + и дата - на ЮСБ.... ?

----------


## emoxam

узнал где и чтл мерить, проверил, БП в порядке, под нагрузкой 3,37, 5,14, 11,94.

значит это какая то деталь на мамке, ну или может сам напряжометр на мамке врет.. знать бы где там и что мерять..

P.s. а вот кстати замер корпус - дроссель не дал никаких результатов, толи там лак на дросселе толи я чего то не понял..

----------


## emoxam

а на полевиках напруга разная.. толи у всех толи по непонятной мне системе, причем разницы почти в вольт бывает..

----------

